# Bailey kidded April Fools twins



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

Bailey pulled off the ultimate April Fools joke and kidded today. :kidblue::kidred:

DH went out at 4:20 to check the mail. A minute later he came back in the door and grabbed the keys for the goat lot. I asked if something was up but he said nope. He did tell Logan to come to the door so he could show him something so I had a feeling something may be up. He apparently showed Logan a kid and Logan said what it was. So I grabbed my kit and went out there. Bailey already had the kids dry and walking around. She had twins, a buck and a doe. Both black and white patterned. The boys have named the boy Donnie, the girl doesn't have a definite name yet.

So proud of Bailey she did everything by herself. Afterbirth had been passed and everything. We did hold her and get the kids on teats to make sure they got colostrum. The kids had to lay flat on their tummies to get to the teats because Bailey is so short and her bag is so full. :laugh:We are debating on keeping the girl but will likely wait till our next doe kids to see what she has before making the final decision.

Bailey and the twins. Girl is in front.









Baby girl









Baby Boy named Donnie

















Bailey and the twins again. You can see baby girls pattern a bit better here









My boys are excited about having babies now to play with. They were out there and got to play with them a little. Bailey was being protective of the babies too she butted at my boys a couple times when they got too unruly. I'm a little miffed that DH found them first and I missed the birth.  I had checked on her at 11:30 today and saw no signs that she would kid today. I'm so proud of her though, she did it all on her own and is showing she is a good momma.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I like the reverse color looks good are they going be keepers.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

oh how cute


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

imthegrt1 said:


> I like the reverse color looks good are they going be keepers.


The doe we are considering keeping. We have our other doe due next week and we are waiting to see what she has before we make a definite decision on the doe. Buckling will be for sale though. They are pygerians. Mom is pygmy and dad was nigerian dwarf.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay Bailey!! What a good girl, two healthy babies all by herself :thumb: Sorry you missed it though, but at least she did a great job. Congrats, they are as cute as I thought they'd be.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Omg these look like two we took in last year from a lady who was moving. We lost both of them for unknown reasons but these two are dead ringers! Enjoy the blessings!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Too cute!!  And Bailey is stunning!


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

*Venus and Donnie 1 day old*










Shot from today. Venus is the little girl. Donnie is the little boy. Venus is at the top in the picture and Donnie is at the bottom.

My boys love the new babies. They had to go out and visit them today. They got to hold and pet the babies. Baby girl has a name now too. Her name is Venus. We have a TMNT theme going on thanks to the boys! So I had to look up other girl names from the Ninja Turtles. Discovered that there is a female ninja turtle in the comic book series and her name is Venus de Milo. So I suggested Venus to the boys and they agreed with it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a wonderful April Fools joke to have.

They are so sweet. Congratulations.


----------



## TwistedHalo (Mar 20, 2013)

They are so precious they don't even look REAL! Amazing wee babies Congrats!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats they are adorable. At least hubby didn't 'trick' you into thinking they were born and they weren't:laugh:


----------

